# My First Base Atemp



## maxim (Jan 8, 2012)

Just made my first base for Jnat spend hole day of making that one :fanning:
It is made from Kauri wood, finished it with some thin shellac. 
I am quite happy with result


----------



## DK chef (Jan 8, 2012)

looking good


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 8, 2012)

Very cool Maxim.


----------



## Vils (Jan 8, 2012)

DK chef said:


> looking good


Indeed! I like the "chiseled surfaces".


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice job! Very elegant, in a rustic sort of way.


----------



## Mike Davis (Jan 8, 2012)

Very cool!I really dig it.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 8, 2012)

badass


----------



## mhenry (Jan 8, 2012)

Very nice work, Sir


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jan 8, 2012)

Cool. how did you make the textured surface on the sides and bottom? I haven't seen anything like it before. Definitely rustic.

M


----------



## Heath Besch (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice one, is that cabinet liner that you are using under the stone?


----------



## maxim (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks guys  
Actually i have seen that finish on one of Yoshikanes Wa handles in his workshop, i thought it looked very cool and asked him how he did that, it was just done on stone weel, i have a small one of those with belt sander so i did it on that  
Under the stone i doble taped some of silicone mats to hold stone stable, you can replace them at any time.
Kauri woos looks much better in the person have a bit 3d to it with very golden color.
I need to buy something for the feet and draw some stone kanji on the button of the base then i am done


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 9, 2012)

Very cool. 

So did you get to first base? 

k.


----------



## maxim (Jan 9, 2012)

I am reaching for second now :spiteful:


----------



## Peco (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice job M


----------

